# JavaApplet -> Parameterübergabe an PHP -> Dateiupload zum Server



## meshuggah (7. Jul 2009)

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal etwas in eigener Sache: Ich programmiere erst seit ca. 1 Monat in Java, bin also noch nicht der Crack (siehe Anzahl meiner Beiträge) und bitte daher um Nachsicht 

Das Problem:
Ich habe ein JavaApplet geschrieben/erweitert, über welches der Benutzer über das Mikrofon Audiodaten aufnehmen kann. Diese sollen nun wenn möglich als Parameter an ein PHP-Script übergeben werden, welches die Audiodateien einfach nur auf dem Server speichert.

Wie ich Formulare in HTML schreibe und die darin erfassten Daten an PHP übergebe ist mir klar, aber wie mache ich das unter Java? Muss ich den Audiostream dafür erst lokal auf dem Client speichern, oder kann ich ihn auch direkt an PHP übergeben? Und über welche Klasse/Schnittstelle kann ich da überhaupt gehen?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe
LG meshuggah


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2009)

Die Suchfunktion hätte dir sicher geholfen. Google im übrigen auch:

java apache httpclient - Google-Suche

Der Stream müsste sich direkt übergeben lassen, so dass ein zwischenspeichern auf der Platte nicht nötig ist.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## meshuggah (7. Jul 2009)

Hallo Alex,

erst einmal vielen Dank, ich denke das hilft mir weiter. Ich habe auch wirklich nur gefragt, weil ich wirklich gar keinen Anhaltspunkt hatte. Das ist echt verdammt neu für mich mit Java und OOP. Normalerweise google ich mir echt alles, alleine schon, weil ich ungern frage und warte, sondern lieber selbst aktiv recherchiere.

Aber mal was anderes, Dein Nick Tuxedo kommt mir so bekannt vor, bist Du auch in anderen Foren (zB. Linuxforen.de) unterwegs?

LG meshuggah


----------



## tuxedo (8. Jul 2009)

In anderen Foren bin ich teilw. auch unter diesem Namen aktiv. Linuxforen.de aber ausnahmsweise nicht. auf mrunix.de müsste ich irgendwo als "alex0801" drin stehen. 

- Alex


----------



## meshuggah (22. Jul 2009)

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe,
ich habe folgenden HTML-Quelltext um eine Datei in einem Formular abzufragen:
	
	
	
	





```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>erstes einfaches upload-Skript</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<form enctype="multipart/form-data" action="upload.php" method="post"> 
		<input type="file" name="upfile"><br> 
		<input type="submit" value="hochladen"> 
		</form>	
	</body>
</html>
```
und folgendes PHP-Script, das die Datei erst mal einfach nur auf den Server schieben soll (weitere Funktionalität kommt dann noch):
	
	
	
	





```
<?php
	echo $_FILES['upfile']['tmp_name']."<br />";
	$tempname = $_FILES['upfile']['tmp_name'];
	$name = $_FILES['upfile']['name'];
	$type = $_FILES['upfile']['type'];
	$size = $_FILES['upfile']['size'];
	
	echo "uploads/".$name."<br />";
	copy($tempname, "uploads/".$name);
	if ( copy($tempname, "uploads/".$name) ) {
		echo "Die Datei $name wurde erfolgreich hochgeladen!";
	} else {
		echo "zu doof zum upload";
		echo "$error<br>";
	}
?>
```
Ich bin mir überhaupt nicht im klaren, wie ich mit dem httpclient eine Verbindung aufbauen muss, ob erst zur HTML-Seite, oder direkt zum Script und vor allem, wie ich da Parameter und vor allem die Datei übergeben kann.

LG meshuggah


----------



## tuxedo (23. Jul 2009)

Guckst du hier:

Let me google that for you

Siehe erstes Suchergebnis.

btw: ist vielleicht für einen blutigen Anfänger wie dich nicht der "optimale Einstieg in Java". Würde zu einfacheren DIngen raten um mit Java "warum zu werden".


----------



## meshuggah (27. Jul 2009)

erst mal danke für den Link, das mit der Parameterübergabe an PHP klappt jetzt schon recht gut...

Leider muss ich in Java programmieren, weil es Bestandteil meiner Diplomarbeit ist, eigentlich wollte ich was in Richtung Webentwicklung machen, also html, php und mysql. In dem Bereich habe ich aber leider nichts bekommen. Jetzt muss ich mich halt durch ein bisschen Java "quälen", kann dann aber an PHP abgeben und darin weiter programmieren.

An sich finde ich Java echt angenehm, aber ich wurde halt ins kalte Wasser geschmissen.


----------

